# Foreign Exchange



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a reasonable amount of Czech Korunas left after a recent trip to Prague but have so far been unable to change into dirham. I've tried UAE Exchange, Sharaf Exchange and another one and Lloyds TSB.
I was told by one that they didn't have the system for it......would that be the system where one gives over a foreign currency and in return receives local currency??

Does anyone know where I can get this money exchanged?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

furryboots said:


> ......would that be the system where one gives over a foreign currency and in return receives local currency??
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get this money exchanged?


LOL! 

I would suggest the airport... Can't guarrantee it but I know they do NZD straight to Dirham so assume they would do CZK.. the one in emirates terminal in the duty free shop...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It'll be because there is no demand for the currency here and the company do not want to be stuck with it.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Elphaba is, of course, again spot on !

the best bet is to schedule another trip.....and exchange the rest at the airport in Prague BEFORE you come back 

Physical cash needs loads of effort to handle and, as there is nobody buying this currency here, banks do not hold it.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

There's one in Dubai Mall that seems to deal in a lot more than the usual currencies, for the life of me I've got a bit of a blank as to the name, I'll try and find out later today.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

sdh080, I think you may be referring to the one on the Lower Ground floor near Index Living towards the food court? They have a board with many currencies listed, however I've noticed some of the currencies no longer exist (e.g. countries that now use the Euro) so not too sure what that's about.

Emirates fly to Prague so I suspect there may be an exchange office at Terminal 3 that can help?


----------

